# finally got our first!



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello fellow vizsla owners!
My wife and I finally got our first Vizsla! His name is Chancellor (Chance) and he is almost 11 weeks old. He is a handful but absolutely adorable. I am not new to the breed. My mother has 2, Louie who is 10 and Levi who is 5. I still lived at home for the first year of Louie's life so I am relatively familiar with the breed from pup to, sadly, an old(er) man. I look to take my boy upland bird hunting, however i have never trained a dog to hunt before. If anyone out there hunts with theirs and has any pointers (Har har) or would even be willing to assist me in training when the time comes, and lives in the greater Seattle area (Snohomish county specifically) I would love the opportunity. He is the first dog either of us have had on our own so expect a lot of questions. Lol. Here is a pic of our little boy the day we picked him up.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Chancellor said:


> ... Here is a pic of our little boy the day we picked him up.


Sooo cute! Almost makes me wish that we had gotten puppies instead of adults. Almost. <BG>

Bob


----------



## Bailey smith (Aug 22, 2014)

He is beautiful


----------



## 5withV (Sep 6, 2014)

He is beautiful! Congrats!

We are getting our first V tomorrow!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations.

Bill


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the compliments on our boy. Can't wait for his vaccine booster next week so we can start really bringing him out in the world! Only other dogs he's met so far are my mother's adult vizslas. It's really cool watching the 3 of them play. Congrats to 5withV on your new family member! Get ready for a life changing experience!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

That is a good looking pup.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your pup is adorable, and I love the name. I noticed he has a " Bat "on his chest... My pup has a " Bat" on his chest too, He was sitting by me one day and I noticed it, I had never noticed this before, and now I see it on your Chance, I wonder if it is noticeable on other V's ?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> Your pup is adorable, and I love the name. I noticed he has a " Bat "on his chest... My pup has a " Bat" on his chest too, He was sitting by me one day and I noticed it, I had never noticed this before, and now I see it on your Chance, I wonder if it is noticeable on other V's ?


I've seen a lot of the "bats" on weims, I'm not sure if as many V's have them! We said Dexter had a bat when he was a pup, but a white one. The shape has changed some since he's gotten older though. We debated naming him Bruce Wayne, ha!

Our pup was also "green" puppy! Congrats, he is soooo cute.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

My mother's oldest V has a "bat" on his chest too. Her youngest though does not if I remember right. Chance also has "wings" just behind the midline of his shoulders and a little more around the base of his neck.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's a few more pics of Chance taken today! They grow so fast!!


----------

